
Court ruling nullifies US requirement that hobbyists register drones - Deinos
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/court-ruling-would-nullify-us-requirement-that-hobbyists-register-drones/
======
whatnotests
I'm curious how this ruling will affect the consumer drone market in the US.

